# Largemouth private pond



## onemanwolfpack (Aug 28, 2012)

caught on august 28th 3:30pm
LURE: FOXBITES BUZZBAIT BLACK & BLUE
TEMP: 82
WATER TEMP: ?
CONDITIONS: MOSTLY SUNNY
DEPTH: 3-4 FEET
WEIGHT: UNKNOWN
LENGTH: UNKNOWN


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice!!! But that's usual for you..


----------



## onemanwolfpack (Aug 28, 2012)

AlanC said:


> Nice!!! But that's usual for you..


I think your thinking im shane fox! Im his cousin! But thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

No length and no weight doesn'ty matter as that looks like a darn nice largemouth!:B


----------



## eyecontact (Jul 23, 2012)

Yep, that's a nice one!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

That's a hawg right there.


----------



## onemanwolfpack (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks!! My guess was around 7lbs!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

